# 3.5 weeks Video



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4x0dLmX2D0
They loved being outside. !


----------



## usviteacher (Feb 8, 2010)

Awwww those little puppy loves made my morning..

makes we want another


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Arent they cute ! So healthy and mobile now.. Wont be long before I will be posting video of little terrors HA HA...


----------



## usviteacher (Feb 8, 2010)

I gotta stop reading all of these cute puppies post

I'm feeling the spooo itch...i'm trying to convince myself to only consider adopting a new puppy love when Winston is full grown, well mannered, well bonded with our family

sweet puppy loves


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a question now, I remember you posting this in the tail docking thread 



> I leave this to the professionals , it is worth every penny .. Husband goes in with them to be sure that the tails are docked where we want them. Dr Jerry listens to everyone hearts and checks them over for cleft palete as well as a thourogh check of mom.. WE ask before going if there was any sickness there , such as distemper parvo or anything else contagious.. They are very careful there..He puts a stich in everyones tail with a flap of skin so there is no bald spot there., and he removes the littlepiece of bone on the dews.. I would not EVER DREAM of doing my own tails and dews


http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=4879&highlight=tail+docking&page=2


Your puppies are cute. Do you tell you vet to cut them that short or does he just cut them with out knowing how long ?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

The tails are 40% and yes we went in and measured every one of them ! The vet did do them . And thanks for pointing that out . We have the vet do everything and he is great about listening Keep in mind the tail does grow as the puppy grows.. Is it possible to avoid negativity ?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Aww precious. They do have little nubs awww. Now are they all reds? I noticed some are much lighter.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

They will all be red but there are a couple of VERY dark puppies in this litter one girl may be red/apricot we will see .. Thanks ....


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> They will all be red but there are a couple of VERY dark puppies in this litter one girl may be red/apricot we will see .. Thanks ....


I guess none of that really matters since this was an accidental litter and they are all being placed on spay/neuter contracts right? You can always make the tails look longer with hair growth.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I do not sell full registration


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> I do not sell full registration


Oh, you don't? Well, how would anyone ever show one of your dogs? Oh you mean you sell on co-ownerships so that your dogs can be shown and proven in the ring occasionally right? I guess I'm confused about your breeding program.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Nope we dont .. WE are open to a co ownership sure but it would have to be a very special case .. You do not need full registration to do obedience grooming competions or Agility Tracking or hunting FYI  No confusion needed.. We show our own dogs ... 
Wow thanks for your interest in our dogs


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

They are so cute!! I wish I could snuggle with such a cute litter of pups


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Sure no problem. You are open to co-owning so that someone could show your puppies in conformation? I mean I know that you don't even need an intact dog for showing in obedience and performance sports. I'm just wondering why not allow someone else an opportunity to show a puppy or do you keep all your show quality puppies for yourself? You must live on a huge ranch.LOL


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Come on over Kalamama we will let you snuggle all you want !


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Kpoos, Really, Give it a break.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you cash !!!!!!!!!!!!Geesh !


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

cash said:


> Kpoos, Really, Give it a break.


Give what a break? Finding out what the plans are for the puppies? Just curious. You put it out there, you are gonna get asked. I think bigredpoodle is a big girl she can fend for herself.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

So that's what I have to look forward to in a week. My puppies are 1 week younger than yours. I just started them on a little mushy food yesterday and they are more than ready to eat. Just SOOOO messy.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

These guys started eating like right off the bat.. They dove right in .. Yes this is it.. Next week they will really be mobile.. How fun for you ! Are you brave enough to post pics?  Man O Man HUH ? You would think were breaking the law or something ..


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

So I'm being negative asking about how she sells puppies and on what types of contracts? Really? Okay.


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Yep....


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I kinda have my tail between my legs right now. Should I post or shouldn't I?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

We had a waiting list for this litter ..... And still had to move one very dissapoointed person to another litter.. 
Bless you for your kind words man sometimes the negativelty on this forum is unreal... 
We really are trying to do things right .. Our love for this breed is unequaled... We test we show and very carefully place our puppies and carefully screen our buyers.. 
I am passionate about what I do ..


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Is it positive ?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

partial2poodles said:


> I kinda have my tail between my legs right now. Should I post or shouldn't I?


I say post because I would like to see them  pm sent


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

But brace yourself


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

partial2poodles said:


> I kinda have my tail between my legs right now. Should I post or shouldn't I?


Sure. What's done is done-no reason we can't enjoy pictures of the little fuzz balls. I love seeing puppies. I certainly can't get a new puppy anytime soon so I can enjoy them on here.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Kinda like throwing chum in shark infested water eh ?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Kpoos this is not a solicitation, It is for others to enjoy my puppies this litter has been sold since before birth .. Wow is that what you think OMG HA HA !!!!
I guess I can understand your negativety now !


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Okay I absolutely stand corrected and would like to apologize. I had misread an earlier post and thought that this litter was an accidental litter. I went back and reread the original thread and saw were I misread that so please accept my apology.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I appreciate your apology !


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I got a new cell phone (A Droid) from Motorola and I am pretty clueless to technology. I know how to take a picture but I can't get them on my computer yet...Geek Squad to the rescure. I have to take normal digitals on the real camera and then post those. I know how to do that.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

HA HA !!! I know what you are saying I am clueless as well I love my new camera...


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

cute pups! Looks like they are definitely enjoying being outside. To bad the vet cut the tails fairly short.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

You know we did them 40% and everyone is saying that ! So what do you do yours at ?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Since I've never docked a puppy tail, I'm confused if you take 40% off and leave 60% on, or leave 40% on and take 60% off...???


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

You measure the entire length of the tail and take off 60% leaving 40% Some breeders feel like you cover the private parts and dock it there ...


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh they're adorable!!! But yes, I do prefer a longer tail, rather a bit long than a bit short! If I had a choice I'd go no _less_ than 2/3 (ie 33% off) so yeah 40% off is a fair bit shorter, seeing I wouldn't mind a longer tail than 2/3 too! BUT in saying that, I'd rather a nice poodle in all other ways with a slightly shorter tail, than a perfect tail and a less than perfect dog otherwise!!! They are still very very cute pups!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Okay so If I am to understand what Rocky told me cause he is the one that goes in I give my thoughts but then he does what he wants anyway:rolffleyes:
He left 40 % I just can seem to get it right


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

so the vet took off 60%?! It does look like that in the video... So yes, way too short IMO. At the very very least they need half their tail, but 2/3 is generally a better balance. LESS than half is certainly too short! It's done now so you obviously can't do anything about it now, but it's a bit of a bugger that they've all been done so short. Perhaps you need to be guarding the vet rather than your other half.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Perhaps yes I think youre right .. maybe they need to be clearly marked ...


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Maybe you shouldn't be so critical of Arreau and others who choose to dock themselves.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I found this site on the web... Here's an excerpt from the site:

"We dock our puppies tails to the correct show length. This length is based on each individual puppy. *Usually with only 1/4-1/3 being removed.* When a poodle is stacked the tip of the tail should be even with the top of the head. This is correct conformation. We absolutely do NOT dock the tails to short nubs nor will we if asked to do so. This is NOT correct and really throws a dog off balance. Also when a tail is docked too short when the puppy is a new born they will grow up and have no tail at all and look even more strange. Try being a groomer and having to figure out how to leave a pom-pon on the dogs hind quarters to make it look like there is a tail." 

Here's the link... http://arpeggiopoodles.tripod.com/taildocking.html


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow thanks for that ....But seriously they are far from being nugget tails .... And no we will always pay the vet to do them for us I shudder to think of doing it myself nothing against anyone harley chick To each their own I cant give shots either so?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

WE will do stacked pics at 6 and 8 weeks we will see if they are truly that bad Man I thought we had it right !


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

bigredpoodle said:


> Wow thanks for that ....But seriously they are far from being nugget tails .... And no we will always pay the vet to do them for us I shudder to think of doing it myself nothing against anyone harley chick To each their own I cant give shots either so?


I agree completely "to each their own" but you haven't shared that opinion in the past. You've been very critical of those who dock themselves.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

bigredpoodle said:


> Wow thanks for that ....But seriously they are far from being nugget tails .... And no we will always pay the vet to do them for us I shudder to think of doing it myself nothing against anyone harley chick To each their own I cant give shots either so?


No, they are not nugget tails, but as the pups grow and finally mature, the tail will be shorter than it appears now on the pup. Actually, they remind me of the tails that the Brits I showed had as pups... I used to show Brits and we had to be careful to get the proper cut so the tail was long enough to cover the privates AFTER the pup grew up, which meant a bit longer as a pup. LOL... we used to use a nickle to measure the tail from the base to get the proper length.. was rather interesting..lol. For the poodle, it will be kinda easier as it is 1/3 off so we can just measure the whole tail and take off a third. 

But, as was said, for pets it is not a big problem and the size of tail in the end is not as important as the health, temperament and over all conformation.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> No, they are not nugget tails, but as the pups grow and finally mature, the tail will be shorter than it appears now on the pup. Actually, they remind me of the tails that the Brits I showed had as pups... I used to show Brits and we had to be careful to get the proper cut so the tail was long enough to cover the privates AFTER the pup grew up, which meant a bit longer as a pup. LOL... we used to use a nickle to measure the tail from the base to get the proper length.. was rather interesting..lol. For the poodle, it will be kinda easier as it is 1/3 off so we can just measure the whole tail and take off a third.
> 
> But, as was said, for pets it is not a big problem and the size of tail in the end is not as important as the health, temperament and over all conformation.


I agree ! But to live and learn is important too..


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> You measure the entire length of the tail and take off 60% leaving 40% Some breeders feel like you cover the private parts and dock it there ...



The breeders I know, including myself, leave 2/3 on and take off 1/3. When eyeballing it, you want the tip of the cut tail to be just at the base of the skull. 

I have never heard of measuring the tail to cover the privates. Clearly that method leaves a tail way too short. I have heard about measuring the tail down to the point of the hock, but I have not done that myself.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I know I thought it sounded weird too ... That is what they were told to do take off one third... That is not what they did ..


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Aww, they are so cute! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

You are so kind


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

They really are sooo cute. All up and wobbling around


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Ya nex tweek should be al /Grrrrss... so I think I will abstain ...


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Cute, cute puppies. Look at the two explorers at the edge of the pen. Maybe they're going to be trackers!


----------

